# Audi A4 allroad 3.0 TDI quattro Reviewed by AutoCar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As it's not coming to the USA, we don't think we'll be driving this one any time too soon. For now though, we can live vicariously through AutoCar - one of the first mags we've seen who's published their take on test-driving the latest addition to the allroad family and fitted with the torque-laden 3.0 TDI.
* Full Story *


----------

